# Fuente DC de voltaje variable a 22Khz



## Jorgenba (Oct 13, 2005)

Hola todos, necesito diseñar una fuente DC de voltaje variable de 0-24, pero que oscile a 22Khz. Vivo en colombia donde la red de alterna es de 60Hz. Gracias por las ideas que puedan brindarme.


----------



## Marcelo (Oct 13, 2005)

No entiendo a que te refieres. 

Si la fuente es DC no puede oscilar.

No te estarás refiriendo a un circuito que entregue una señal de salida pulsante a 20 KHz (generador de onda cuadrada)? es decir, un tren de pulsos cuadrados con 50% duty cycle y frecuencia de 22 Khz en la que puedas variar su voltaje de pulso entre 0 y 24 volts? (un multivibrador astable).

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## Marcelo (Oct 13, 2005)

Si a esto es lo que te refieres, puedes hacer una fuente de poder variable de 0 a 24V.

Este link contiene un circuito muy bueno, barato y eficiente para hacer una fuente de poder de este tipo:

http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/power/011/

El anexo te da una idea de este circuito.  Deberás adaptar el transformador a las exigencias de Colombia, creo que ustedes usan 110/60Hz.

Estas son las partes:

P1____________500R   Linear Potentiometer
P2_____________10K   Log. Potentiometer
R1,R2___________2K2  1/2W Resistors
R3____________330R   1/4W Resistor
R4____________150R   1/4W Resistor
R5______________1R     5W Resistor
C1___________3300uF   35V Electrolytic Capacitor (see Notes)
C2______________1uF   63V Polyester Capacitor
D1,D2________1N5402 200V 3A Diodes
D3_____________5mm. Red LED
Q1____________BC182  50V 100mA NPN Transistor
Q2____________BD139  80V 1.5A  NPN Transistor
Q3____________BC212  50V 100mA PNP Transistor
Q4 __________2N3055  60V 15A   NPN Transistor
T1_____________110V Primary, 36V Center-tapped Secondary 50VA Mains transformadorrmer 
PL1____________Male Mains plug
SW1____________SPST Mains switch

Para obtener la salida "pulsante", puedes usar un SCR y controlarlo con un 555 en modo astable.

El circuito básico es este:






y los valores para una frecuencia aproximada de 22Khz son:

R1=1.5K Ohm
R2=2.5K Ohm
C=0.01 uF
F=22,15 KHz

El SCR debería estaría conectado en serie con la salida + del "output" de la fuente y su gate deberá tener una tensión de disparo igual a la tensión de salida del astable y estár conectado al "output" del astable.
Si usas un regulador 7805 para alimentar el 555, entonces la salida será a 5 V y deberás usar un SCR con tensión disparo de gate de 5V.

Este podría ser un circuito para alimentar el 555 (puedes obviar la rama del led):







Inclusive si es necesario, puedes obtener varios valores de frecuencia de salida usando un potenciómetro en lugar de R1 en el astable o un preselector que escoje el valor de esa resistencia para varios valores de frecuencia.

Hay muchas otras formas de hacer esto, inclusive en forma más eficiente, pero esta es una de las más básicas y fáciles. Si tus exigencias no implican una señal de salida sumamente "limpia" esto te podría servir sin complicarte mucho la vida.

Espero que te sirva para lo que estás buscando.

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## Jorgenba (Oct 16, 2005)

Hey marcelo muchas gracias. Comprendiste lo que queria decir, estaba equuivicado en la terminologia. Probare este circuito haber como me funciona.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Oct 16, 2005)

Visita este mensaje en donde se propone la construcción de una fuente variable de 1.2 a 30 voltios.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-variable-dual-1-2v-30v-1-amperio-lm317-lm337-376/


----------



## Marcelo (Oct 16, 2005)

La fuente si. Funciona bien pero debes colocarle buenos disipadores a los transistores pues genera bastante calor.

Revisa también la que te propone Li-ion porque tiene mucho mejor regulación, mayor rango en voltaje y es dual (aunque puedes usar únicamente la etapa que te interesa es decir, la mitad superior del circuito que es completamente simétrico). 

De hecho, lo más "dificil" de este circuito es la fuente y ya tienes 2 propuestas. La conmutación se puede diseñar de varias maneras y puede actuarse sobre varias partes del circuito. Dependiendo de donde escojas hacer el "swi¡tcheo" podrás tener mejor señal de salida, menos consumo de potencia y mayor o menor eficiencia.

La parte de conmutación con el 555 es simple y debería funcionar sin problemas .

La salida la puedes manejar bien sea con transistores, relays o scr, pero para el manejo de la frecuencia de conmutación (22Khz en tu caso) lo más sencillo es usar el 555 como driver del circuito de manejo de carga.

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------

